# Dreamboat's birthday!



## Zack Barresse (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey, d'ya know it's Dreamboat's Birthday today?  

        
       Happy Birthday!


----------



## NateO (Oct 21, 2004)

I did not know that...

Happy birthday Anne.


----------



## Cbrine (Oct 21, 2004)

Have GRRREAT B-Day Anne.

Cal


----------



## Smitty (Oct 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday Anne!

 

Smitty


----------



## PaddyD (Oct 21, 2004)

Bah humbug!


Sorry - just practising for Christmas.  Happy Birthday.


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Oct 22, 2004)

Happy 30 th Birthday !!


----------



## fairwinds (Oct 22, 2004)

Happy birthday!   


Late as always  



=REPT(UPPER(REPLACE(SUBSTITUTE(UPPER(TEXT(350,"MMMM")),DEC2HEX(3790),MID(1=1,2,1)&DEC2HEX(234)),7,3,CHAR(79)&MID(TEXT(0,"DDDD"),2,2)))&" ",20)


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2004)

Ivan F Moala said:
			
		

> Happy 30 th Birthday !!



I haerd tell, she is only 29, for the second time.  

 

Happy birthday, Dreamboat!


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey belated B-Day!  How's it feel to be all grown up now?


----------

